# Stellar Eazistore 3 pan set stainless steel



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Video

Can anyone beat this price inc P+P

Perhaps selling a used set PM me asap.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

yes, this one beats it....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stellar-3...arden_Kitchen_Cookware_GL&hash=item3f2a7d3453


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

paulmold said:


> yes, this one beats it....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stellar-3...arden_Kitchen_Cookware_GL&hash=item3f2a7d3453


Cheers Paul, no idea why they didn't appear in my search, but they have now been ordered, from you link, those charging £119 must be making a fortune.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> paulmold said:
> 
> 
> > yes, this one beats it....
> ...


You possibly searched Eazi store whereas those were listed as Easy Store, with Ebay it's often that sellers spell incorrectly and lose out. I've got many a bargain off ebay due to sellers mistakes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

paulmold said:


> yes, this one beats it....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stellar-3...arden_Kitchen_Cookware_GL&hash=item3f2a7d3453


Pans arrived on Wednesday, WOW, what quality, unfortunately one of the pans handles wasn't bento the correct angle so the lids sit very slightly high at one side, so having paid a small fortune for them, I contacted the seller, who is sending out a new pan, no mention of what I need to do with the original one.

I could possibly have straightened it myself, but might have warped the body of the pan as the handle is about 4mm thick solid stainless steel.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Bit late for you now Kev but for the van we have some Tefal pans like 
these they really are superb, good to cook with and they stack and with no fixed handle to get in the way very space saving.
Good to use and easy clean with the non stick lining.
They are in all the supermarkets here, don't seem so popular in UK though.

Only downside is they have no lids, most pans sold here have no lids?
We use a couple of silicon rubber ones that are very good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Bit late for you now Kev but for the van we have some Tefal pans like
> these they really are superb, good to cook with and they stack and with no fixed handle to get in the way very space saving.
> Good to use and easy clean with the non stick lining.
> They are in all the supermarkets here, don't seem so popular in UK though.
> ...


Thanks John, but from previous experience, I would not ever under any circumstances have any pans without fixed handles, and lids means better cooked food and less condensation in the van.

They might be OK for most but we don't like them, shame though as they seem a good solution for space saving it's just we found the handles a bit iffy in actual use., and we usually find something to fit under the handles.


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> paulmold said:
> 
> 
> > yes, this one beats it....
> ...


Hi Kev, in principal these look a good idea but knowing the weight of our Circulon induction pans we use at home I would be interested to know the weight of all three of them together.

The neat way they stack looks as though you may have to lift all three pans at once out of the drawer to easily split them.

Would welcome your input on this.

Malc


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Topefisher said:


> Hi Kev, in principal these look a good idea but knowing the weight of our Circulon induction pans we use at home I would be interested to know the weight of all three of them together.
> 
> The neat way they stack looks as though you may have to lift all three pans at once out of the drawer to easily split them.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct Malc, they are heavyish, not weighed them yet, but you point of having to pull them out of a drawer isn't we only have one drawer and that's for cutlery only, so the pans will live in a cupboard, however we used to stack as I assume most would and then try and put the lids somewhere where they don't rattle like a skeleton in biscuit tin (left out the rude bit) but the space saving is good as they're not very high so a small shelf will do, they're 155 high x 385 wide including the handle & with the lids on.

Just weighed them 4kgs with the lids, I guess our old pans were about 2-3 kg as they were good quality stainless steel Induction hob type ones and were quite heavy, we've given away so can't weigh them, so assume these are double the old ones at worst, I'll just put 2 litres less in the fresh tank


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Kev, wasn,t actually thinkin about the payload aspect.

Was more of the possibility of the wife having to handle three heavyish pans at a time. Most of our workspace unfortunately has glass areas on it.

Malc


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Topefisher said:


> Thanks Kev, wasn,t actually thinkin about the payload aspect.
> 
> Was more of the possibility of the wife having to handle three heavyish pans at a time. Most of our workspace unfortunately has glass areas on it.
> 
> Malc


I was concerned a little bit but I'm there and will lift them out if it becomes a problem, the problem for me is where to put them so that they're handy, but not in the way, not too high up and not too low down, I might just leave them on the hob on one of those none slip mats :lol: :lol:


----------

